# Qual ISO devo baixar?

## Mendonza

Olá amigos seu novo aqui no forum...

gostaria de saber qual ISO que devo baixar

o que significa cada ISO

livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso.CONTENTS-squashfs.gz

livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso.CONTENTS 

livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso 

qual a diferença entre elas?

----------

## Jcsodelta

Baixe "livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso".

Para a instalaçao siga algum dos manuais (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2) já que, pelo que parece, este LiveDVD deve funcionar como os LiveCDs, com a diferença de dispor de mais "pacotes" off-line do que os CDs. (veja em http://www.gentoo.org/news/20091004-gentoo-10-years.xml).

Também tem o detalhe de, no liveDVD, só ser possível a instalação via linha-de-comando. (vide fórum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-795558-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html)

Na dúvida, siga o manual com o CD minimal e uma stage3.

Boa sorte.

Não esquece de nos comunicar se deu tudo certo.

----------

